# Spindle table inserts



## kpsjoiner (22 Dec 2020)

I’m looking at making a few table insert rings up for a old spindle moulder of mine, 
Any recommendations what to use? 
Mdf, ply, Perspex type of thing? 
Thanks


----------



## dzj (23 Dec 2020)

They could be made of mdf, ply... Metal is better though, as these rings can take a bit of a beating.
Make a couple of drawings and send them to a machinist shop and ask for a quote.
Who knows, it might not cost that much.


----------



## Lazurus (23 Dec 2020)

Try the members on this forum thay can usually assist at mates rates etc.



MIG Welding Forum


----------

